# Autoquest 130 Less then 12mths old 90% Damp.



## MrSiddle (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi fellow motorhomers 

Need some help less than 12mths ago we purchased our first ever motorhome we have just had its 1st habitation check and theres now 90% damp in the rood and side, i cant get anywhere with elddis who just say its to be repaired by our local dealer however its smells terrible of the damp and wonder if it will go or ever be the same can anyone advise??


----------



## MrSiddle (Mar 2, 2011)

oh forgot to say its a brand new one.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don't panic ! What a terrible thing to happen.

You have a long guarantee but it is with the dealer you bought it from. My guess however is that, once the dealer has assessed it, it will go back to Explorer Group for sorting out. 

Make sure you keep a written record of all phone calls, e-mails, letters etc; who said what to whom and what time and date. If- unlikely - things turn nasty then you will be glad you did. I'd also ask for a written estimate of how long it will take to sort out. If the time taken is likely to interfere with your holiday plans then it is worth asking them to replace the van with a new one - or compensate you accordingly.

Good luck !

G


----------



## MrSiddle (Mar 2, 2011)

Grizzly

Ive done as you suggest and have kept a log, but elddis just dont want to know. I purchased the mh from the birmingham mh show last year and the main reason we did so was we were promised that the servicing can be done by any elddis dealer, luckily our local one have agreed to take the work on but wont compensate for obvious reasons, elddis just done seem to want to know. Its left me almost disliking the mh altogether.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

MrSiddle said:


> Grizzly
> 
> Ive done as you suggest and have kept a log, but elddis just dont want to know. I purchased the mh from the birmingham mh show last year and the main reason we did so was we were promised that the servicing can be done by any elddis dealer, luckily our local one have agreed to take the work on but wont compensate for obvious reasons, elddis just done seem to want to know. Its left me almost disliking the mh altogether.


I take it that your dealer is going to do the repairs under guarantee ? Your guarantee is with them however, not with Eldiss, so Eldiss are right to say they will not deal with it. They could have been more sympathetic however.

I think I'm right in saying that damp does not come under general servicing. You're lucky your local dealer will do it. If there is 90% damp then there is going to have to be a lot of quite technical work done and I doubt many dealers could cope with it.

Trust me; we bought a MH 6 years ago that had pages and pages or work needing doing and we were in despair too. It is fine now and we have had holidays all over Europe in it. I don't think you will ever laugh about it exactly but you will enjoy your van once it is sorted. Don't give up; take it to the dealer asap.

The dealer will get his costs back from Eldiss so those costs must include, at the very least, your fuel costs.

G


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

I got a small dehumidifier. 
I run it in wet weather. Had a minor leak cured it myself with black gutter seal to the roof seam (as it had gone dry and shrunk)
Good luck getting it sorted. Sounds like it will have to go back to Eldiss
Tim


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

MrSiddle said:


> oh forgot to say its a brand new one.


I agree, your contract is with the supplying dealer, however surely the manufacturer has some serious responsibility as the vehicle is less than one year old and I presume this is the first habitation service as laid down by the manufacturer. 
One final point which I don't think has been mentioned.
Could the water ingress have been caused by any extras fitted by the supplying dealer. Holes in the roof for items such as an ariel and not sealed properly?
Maybe a face to face visit to the factory, more difficult for them to refuse your claim!


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

My previous van was an Elddis 115 and found damp penetrating a couple of seals and back window on 1st hab check carried out by my local Caravan Council approved repairer,(cheaper than going back to the dealer),they contacted Elddis on my behalf and were paid for carrying out the necessary repairs,didn't even bother contacting the dealer I purchased it from.....you won't get anything out of the manufacturers.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As all have said already, your contract is with the dealer not Elddis.
If you have trouble with the dealer you should ask Elddis to recommend one.

cabby

Do let us know how you get on or further problems .


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

had the same problem on a 2010 autoquest 140 nearside back wheel arch to the back corner took it back to the dealership in tewkesbury who promised the repair was good one year later damp still there at 95% and spread around the back the van was now two years old so i put it in part ex for our majestic 155 the old van was up for sale less than a week later dont know how they repaired it so quick?????????????????


----------



## MrSiddle (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks to you all the local dealers have been happy to repair the mh its elddis i have the issue with they dont seem to be bothered and say its just one of those things, i feel like im being fobbed off, the reason for in ingress of water is that a 2inch seal was missing off the roof.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

MrSiddle said:


> Thanks to you all the local dealers have been happy to repair the mh its elddis i have the issue with they dont seem to be bothered and say its just one of those things, i feel like im being fobbed off, the reason for in ingress of water is that a 2inch seal was missing off the roof.


In the circumstances I'd ask the dealer to make a very careful record of exactly what they do to the van and what is replaced and renewed. The missing seal is the manufacturer's fault and, if the van walls and roof are not completely replaced, then the damp that is there now will cause problems over time.

Have they checked the floor ? I recall someone on here- not long ago- saying that damp checks are not done on the floor. If this is so then I'd ask for that to be thoroughly checked too to make sure that anything that has trickled down has not damaged the floor.

What about upholstery, cupboard insides etc Is any of them affected. If so, it should be replaced.

Do you know how long your damp warranty is ?

G


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*aspire 255*

not the only one let down with a new motorhome, brand new 01/03/2012 first trip away 05/04/2012 gave up after 6 weeks too many problems came back home, been unable to go away unless want to use it as a shed with a bed still waiting for parts to repair, not a lot of interest from the the supplying dealer. not a lot of help from the makers except one lady Kirsty who has been trying to sort it out. Why does it take more than six week to get the microwave which has never worked from new replaced, most of the problems it left the factory with. Incorrectly fitted fridge, Oven keeps going out, leaking fresh water tank, poor flow on fresh water system will not flush toilet, bits falling off, no care or attention to detail. so £49,000 gets you no fridge, no oven, no microwave, no hope.


----------

